# Hawker Typhoon



## Matt308 (Feb 22, 2008)

Great vid from Movietone and great music second half.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iffnw_rbB1Q_


----------



## Arneken (Feb 23, 2008)

Magnificent movie. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 23, 2008)

Awesome footage. Thanks for sharing, Matt


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## ccheese (Feb 23, 2008)

Good video, Matt. In case you're wondering, the song is by The Andrews 
Sisters, with backing by the Glenn Miller Army Air Force Band. (circa 1943)
I have the recording (on 45 RPM). Good sounds !!

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesome music. Andrew Sisters. It figures. And I love Glenn Miller too.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd like to know what squadron it was but no serials or call letters


----------



## Freebird (Feb 25, 2008)

Great vid! I'm surprised how easy it was to put those rockets together.


----------

